# iPod Nano et enregistrement audio



## Lledrith (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu que le nouvel iPod Nano intègre un enregistreur vidéo... mais est-ce possible aussi de n'enregistrer que l'audio ? Le but serait de l'utiliser pour enregistrer des conférences, ce genre de trucs. Pas besoin de vidéo...

Et aussi, au cas où le micro intégré ne serait pas assez sensible, est-ce possible d'y brancher un micro externe ?

Merci


----------



## Billgrumeau (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Le nouvel iPod comporte une fonction "Mémos vocaux" qui permet de n'enregistrer que le son. Je n'ai pas essayé en conférence. Il n'y a pas de prise pour un micro (je ne pense pas qu'un casque comportant un micro soit compatible... à vérifier).


----------



## Lledrith (16 Novembre 2009)

Je me disais que peut-être certains auraient inventé un micro, ou un adaptateur pour micro, qui se brancherait sur la prise dock 

Merci


----------

